# Sea Crest HHI



## senorak (Feb 14, 2006)

Just booked a week at Sea Crest Surf & Racquet Club for Aug., 2007.  I know this resort is not as "luxurious" as other HH resorts, but with the location and proximity to the beach, it seemed like a decent trade (especially since I used one of my "mid level" traders to snag a 2BR).  My children love the Coligny area, so I thought this would be perfect.  
Just a few questions....is there somewhere I can access a map of the resort?  According to the RCI confirmation, I have unit 2121 (2BR/sleeps 8).  Does anyone know if there are basketball courts at the resort (or nearby)?  We have 3 children (will be ages 17, 12 and 10 ) and while they love the beach and swimming (pools), they also enjoy tennis and basketball.  The teenager loved the Coligny area (shops, movies, cafes) this past summer and I think the location will be perfect to let him and a friend "explore" and "hang out" on their own; yet still be closeby.
We have stayed at Waterside and Port O'Call (both 3 BR) and have a week at Royal Dunes this coming summer ('06).  I still have my "excellent trader" to search for another 2007 week (possible 3BR); but didn't want to pass up this resort.
I've read the TUG reviews on Sea Crest, but most were from couples or families w/o younger children.  Did the kids enjoy this resort---ammenities, location, etc?
Thanks for any help you can give.

DEB


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 14, 2006)

*My mother owns at this resort and our family has stayed there also!*

My mother has owned a 2BR/3Ba for many years.  We've stayed at her unit and exchanged in several times.  The last two times we were in HHI, we stayed at Waterside, which we really like.  Our family loves the Coligny/Forest Beach area also.  Since you know it's not luxurious and don't require that, I personally wouldn't hesitate to stay there with a mid-range trader.  It's so convenient.  It doesn't have the luxury of an in-unit washer/dryer and jaccuzzi tubs, but they have laundry facilities on site.  There isn't any basketball court.  I believe your unit is on the first floor towards the back end of the building.  It should be on the side that overlooks the playground, barbecue area and the second pool.   I like the fact you can walk across the street to Coligny and it's a short walk to the beach.  Plus, staying at SeaCrest Surf and Raquet, you also have access to the oceanfront pool area, which is very nice.  It's definitely basic, but a nice place to stay.


----------



## Janette (Feb 15, 2006)

The information is correct. I'll look for my map of the resort but it has been a long time since I saw it. Sea Crest was our first purchase and I kids grew up vacationing there. They were never bored with Coligny, the pools, and the beach. There was also a pool table upstairs in the social room and I assume it is still there. With the units in one long building, it was always easy for the kids to make friends. We always rented bikes and the kids even rode to the water park on the other side of Coligny. My folks bought a week that I inherited so we now have two weeks and Tommy's sis also owns a week there. It is very basic, but clean and with the pool and deck at the beach and proximity to Coligny, it provides for a good vacation experience. I don't remember about basketball goals. I'll check it out when we go to the island.


----------



## senorak (Feb 15, 2006)

So the units at Sea Crest are not the ones right at the beach...but are across the street (On Avocet rather than Forrest Beach Drive)?  My daughter and I "checked out" what we thought was SeaCrest (blue "apartment type" building (lots of construction going on) with 2 pools (one almost ocean front) and a tiki hut, when we were in HH last summer.  Are those units different from the one I have booked?  We will have to cross the street to use the ocean front pool/tiki hut area?
While I don't mind "rustic/sparse" accomodations (we own and have stayed at most Pocono area resorts, and with one exception, I would call them "rustic"), I don't want to be "cramped" in the unit.  While there are 5 of us...we usually bring along one other teen.  WAs thinking we'd be okay with the 2BR sleeps 8.  After all, with all the activities in the area, we wouldn't be in the unit all that much.

DEB


----------



## shar (Feb 15, 2006)

We stayed in a one bedroom last year and found it very comfortable except for the lack of drawer space for clothing. I asked when  we were there and the two bedrooms have more drawer space.  I think you will have room for 6 in the two bedroom.  The complex on the beach are condo's that people own. The TS is a block from the beach right next to the Plaza. So it is the same distance to the beach as the Plaza.  Great location. The pool and TIKI hut at the condo are available for TS guests. There are two more pools at the TS and there is shuffleboard.  I would take this trade again as it is so so convenient. I would not call it rustic, but it is not a Marriott.

Shar


----------



## Janette (Feb 15, 2006)

THE SEACREST are privately owned condos. One of the pools and the deck are part of the timeshare Seacrest properties. The timeshares are across the street and have a pool on each side of the building. They are not ocean front, but an easy walk. You can stay on the deck or oceanfront pool all day if you want to be at the ocean. The two bedroom unit has 2.5 baths. There are bunk beds in the hall, a sleeper sofa, king bed in master room and twins in other bedroom. Each bedroom has a private bath and then the bunks and sofa folks can use the half bath at night. The kitchen is gally style and has everything you need except walking space. We often had 10 or 11 folks staying with us when the kids were little. We had folks eating at the bar, on the coffee table and on the little table on the balcony. We never stay in the units very much as we would get chairs under the trees by the pool for the day. It is not as spacious as Waterside and some of the other timeshares but location is great. You can go right out your door(especially since you are on first floor and be in the pool. The pool on your side of the building will be on the opposite end of the building from you. You would be overlooking the grills and picnic area.


----------



## senorak (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification....I was confusing the condos with the TS.  I did like the pool area over at the condos, but it is still an easy walk to the beach.  I think the only thing I will miss will be the washer/dryer in the condo.  Please tell me there are several to share within the resort!  While there aren't "whirlpool tubs" in the unit; are there jacuzzis by any of the pools?  I thought I remembered one over at the condos?   I think the two youngest would get a kick out of sleeping on the bunk beds; and my oldest (and a friend) would share the 2nd bedroom.
Shar, I remember you were staying at SC when we had the TUG get together at Redfish.  
Janette---your comments re:  having 10 or 11 people in the unit are reassuring.  I think the convenience and location of Sea Crest will outweigh any negatives re:  size of the unit.  As long as there are 2 baths and enough beds for everyone, we should be happy.  
Thanks.  DEB


----------



## Janette (Feb 15, 2006)

There are about 4 washers and 4 dryers but they take coins. There is a hot tub by the pool next to the office. The living area is smaller than most of the timeshares in which you have stayed but you can manage. The worse part is there is only one tv and it isn't as big as it needs to be. You shouldn't go on vacation to watch tv but I know most folks want more than one. We took a small tv when our kids were little so they could play their tv games. We always had mom, dad, my three kids and the two of us. Sometimes my kids took friends. It can work.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Sea Crest Surf & Racquet Club*

Deb,

You and your kids will enjoy the location of Sea Crest Surf & Racquet Club (SCSRC).  Just a short walk east on Avocet, cross North Forest Beach Drive,
and a short walk past the Condos puts you at their Beach & Oceanside pool. You'll receive a code to use the restrooms.

Note, there are two ways to get to SCSRC when driving - the longer way which is the directions that RCI provides - once you are on Pope Ave, go 3/4 around Colingy Circle and turn Right on North Forest Beach Drive, go a short distance - I think it's the first left past the circle, and turn Left on Avocet (some maps say Street and some say Road), SCSRC parking lot is on your right a short distance from the corner (I don't remember exactly but I think about 3 buildings from the corner). Coligny Plaza is across Avocet on your Left.

The shorter way -while proceeding on Pope Ave, one street before Coligny Circle, turn Left on Lagoon Road (I think there's a Left turn lane there). Lagoon Road parallels North Forest Beach Drive and intersects with Avocet.
Actually, the SCSRC parking lot is in an "L" shape with two entrances/exits,
one on Avocet and one on Lagoon.  The Avocet entrance is closer to the registration bldg.

At the intersection of Avocet and Lagoon is the back entrace to Waterside by Spinnaker Resort which technically is not on the Shipyard Plantation but adjacent to it.  At any rate, just a short walk or bike ride down this back entrance road are the 4 Waterside Tennis Courts that SCSRC guests have access to - the courts are on your left and you will receive a code to open the tennis court gate lock.  

So don't forget to pack your tennis racquets too.

Have fun.

Richard

P.S. Go to http://maps.google.com  and put in 10 Avocet, Hilton Head Island,
zoom in for the fine map detail, and this will make more sense.


----------

